# error no. 12010 (Internal error: could not access process wariable)



## Wiggi0606 (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen..

Wenn ich mein HMI kompilieren will kommt die oben beschriebene Fehlermeldung. Ich habe das ganze lange We damit verbracht eine Lösung zu finden, doch leider erfolglos. 

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee ?

System: PCS7 V6.1+SP1
CFC 6.1+SP1+HF11
WinCC V6.0 SP3a+ Hotfix24
Der Log ist unten noch angehängt, auch wenn er vermutlich nutzlos ist.


Ich werde parallel dazu einen request bei der Siemens Hotline machen aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch schneller helfen.

Gruß
Wiggi



----

SIMATIC AS-OS-Engineering V6.1
Copyright © SIEMENS AG 1995-2004. All Rights Reserved.
Compilation log
===============
S7 project name: HMI_COM
S7 project path: F:\Arbeit\Dragonsteel\MP_BOF_2\HMI_COM\HMI_COM.s7p
Co&mpilation mode: AS-oriented
Scope of compilation: Entire OS with memory reset
Date of compilation: Sonntag, 24. Mai 2009 23:16:45
Options
-------
Variables and messages Yes
SFC Visualization No
Picture tree No
Create / update block icons Yes
Archive tags Yes (Minimum acquisition cycle: 1 second)

WinCC project paths
-------------------
SER_BOFC F:\Arbeit\Dragonsteel\MP_BOF_2\HMI_COM\wincproj\SER_BOFC\SER_BOFC.mcp

PLC-OS assignments and network connections
------------------------------------------
OS S7 program Subnet Subnet type WinCC unit Station Segment Rack Slot Address
SER_BOFC hm2\A S7 connection_3 Sym. conn. Named Connections 


Data update (hm2\A)
-------------------
*** Error(s) ***: Internal error: Could not access a process variable. Error number: 12010 
00 h 00 min 13 sec


----------



## schneijo (31 August 2011)

Gibt es hier mitlerweile eine Lösung für?
Ich kann die Fehlermeldung 12010 leider auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Viele Grüße

scheijo


----------



## Wiggi0606 (3 September 2011)

Hallo Schneijo,

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wie wir das Problem in den Griff bekommen hatten. 
Wir hatten einmal ein HMI Problem bei dem wir nach geraumer Zeit heraus fanden das wir sonderzeichen in einem Tag /DB Variable hatten der an WinCC übergeben werden sollte. (oder der Tag aus irgend einem anderen grund ungültig war).

Ob dieses aber die Lösung für speziel diesen Fehler war kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.

Ich werde morgen mal eine Rundmail an meine Kollegen in der Firma machen. Vielleicht erinnern diese sich noch daran.

Gruß
Wiggi


----------



## schneijo (8 September 2011)

Was letztendlich geholfen hat:
Ein Rückruf der Siemens Hotline ....

Und zwar das Projekt (Simatic Manager) mit "speichern unter" an einen gänzlich anderen Speicherort duplizieren.
Beim Speichern das Häkchen "... langsam ..."  -  es war irgendwas mit langsam - setzen.

Danach lässt sich das Projekt wieder übersetzen (WinCC Prozess-Variablen).


Viele Grüße

schneijo


----------

